
Tesla Solar Roof Tiles Vaporware? - velmu
https://mansionengineer.com/2018/08/10/elon-musk-tesla-and-the-solar-roof-tile-fraud/
======
wuschb
Short much?

~~~
mft_
I'm sure than there are indeed problems here, but I agree, it's weird - every
time I read one of these vehemently anti-Tesla/-Musk blog articles, I can't
help feeling like I'm somehow in an episode of Billions - and this is all
negative publicity deliberately generated by hedge funds, or big oil, or big
auto, or whoever.

It's not that I'm drinking the Musk Kool-Aid (I think/hope) - but it just
feels like there have been so many relentlessly negative and apparently biased
anti-Musk articles out there over the past year or so --especially related to
Tesla, as they're struggling but eventually managing to up their Model 3
output-- that they're far outweighing any positively-biased content his PR
machine can generate.

(That said, he doesn't always make it easy for himself...)

~~~
singularity2001
I think in his eloquent essay "Short much?", OC wuschb referenced the recent
development on the wall-street.

(where people crashed betting on Tesla shares going down, when Elon rose the
price by pondering about a $42*10 re-privatization)

~~~
wuschb
So go watch the Falcon block 5 landing simultaneously on 2 pads reducing the
cost of space launch by an order of magnitude, and call him a fraud. He modern
Howard Hughes

------
p3nt3ll3r
"Their first car demo [for the Model S] was held together by magnets." Umm and
look where it is today.

